# Will dam rearing ruin a show udder?



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Will it depend on how many kids she has and how many times she's freshened? I'm getting a milker of show quality but I'm uncertain if I'll ever show her. I'm just attracted to her personality and fabulous milk production. So I'm considering just leaving the next years kids on her to raise.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We dam raise our kids.... they both had trips last year..... one, her kids nursed on one side but we fixed that and evened her out.....


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Well it will not help the udder.

Had someone helping last year, one of my does had a oops breeding and kidded early while I was traveling. They did not tell me, but they left the kids on her, both bucks, when I came home two weeks later, they had torn her udder and it will never be the same.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids can do damage to the udder.... it just depends on the circumstances involved and whether or not... you want to bottle feed the kids to show the Dam.... :wink:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

It can. My saanen had a gorgeous udder, but her kids got too rough with her and tore a teat. Now it's twice the size of the other teat with obvious scarring. When full, newborns find it harder to latch on and so I had to milk her out in that side quite often.

However, nothing has happened so far this year to either doe, and depending on the damageand the judge, you may be able to slide by shows without getting points docked, especially if you can have a vet sign off that it's not genetic.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have yet to have any kids ruin an udder...and I have a lot of goats.


----------

